# Difference in wool thickness.



## tessycol

Hi, Can anyone tell me the difference between Chunky and Super Chunky I suppose as you might think Super Chunky could be thicker than just chunky. I am about to commence pattern using chunky wool ( my daughter bought it for me to make a garment for her daughter ) I dont want to start knitting just in case it is not thick enough.


----------



## susieknitter

I believe Super Chunky is thicker than Chunky. I would advice that you knit the swatch that is in the pattern and see if the measurements are the same. If they don't match up you will have to do some sums in order to make the garment with the yarn you have. It's better to do that than knit the whole garment and then find out that it doesn't fit.
Sue.


----------



## tessycol

Thank you. Much obliged,will do as advised.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Chunky yarn is a #5 weight. Super chunky is a #6 weight.
Having said that, some yarn companies do not make differences in that yarn. It all depends. So like someone said, which a knitter does anyways, is to make a gauge swatch.


----------



## tessycol

Thank you will do my sums and knit swatch. Will let you know how I got on.


----------



## Irish maggie

tessycol said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me the difference between Chunky and Super Chunky I suppose as you might think Super Chunky could be thicker than just chunky. I am about to commence pattern using chunky wool ( my daughter bought it for me to make a garment for her daughter ) I dont want to start knitting just in case it is not thick enough.


heck this link , you are in the wrong thread,

http://www.knittingparadise.com/

regards maggie


----------



## 5mmdpns

Irish maggie said:


> tessycol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Can anyone tell me the difference between Chunky and Super Chunky I suppose as you might think Super Chunky could be thicker than just chunky. I am about to commence pattern using chunky wool ( my daughter bought it for me to make a garment for her daughter ) I dont want to start knitting just in case it is not thick enough.
> 
> 
> 
> heck this link , you are in the wrong thread,
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/
> 
> regards maggie
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean by this? I thought she was fine in asking her question. Are you in the wrong topic thread yourself? Confusion here. This is her introduction to the Knitting Paradise forum. It is her second post, and I am sure she will just fine! If she is totally off topic, then the administration will move her post to the right one. They have not done so, so it seems that this is ok.


----------



## Irish maggie

sorry typo it should read, Here is the link its just that everyone does not read the introductions, and i thought she might get a better response from the main page. 

Just trying to Help


----------



## 5mmdpns

Irish maggie said:


> sorry typo it should read, Here is the link its just that everyone does not read the introductions, and i thought she might get a better response from the main page.
> 
> Just trying to Help


Hi, just was not sure as to what you were trying to refer to. I get the daily newsletter and this was a topic that was listed so I had clicked on it. I dont go to the Home page to click on the different things there. I do go by the daily newsletter I get in my email and/or I also click on the Latest Digest words at the bottom of the page. I didnt know any better?? It works for me. Likely not too many responded to her post because the answer was already given and she acknowledged it.


----------



## Irish maggie

hi thanks thats a bit of info for me ,because i search through the sections i will now get the newsletter 

regards maggie

ps, Done , i cant believe that i never bothered to read it , sorry about the confusion


----------



## 5mmdpns

Irish maggie said:


> hi thanks thats a bit of info for me ,because i search through the sections i will now get the newsletter
> 
> regards maggie
> 
> ps, Done , i cant believe that i never bothered to read it , sorry about the confusion


*chuckles* there is enough confusion going on in this world, so we knitters have to stick together -- haha!! How long have you been knitting and what stuff do you like to knit? 
I am a continental knitter but do know how to knit the English/throw method too. I do that to switch styles when my arms get tired or when I do fair isle knitting. Mom knits English but taught me how to knit continental. My father's mother knit that way and was a faster knitter so Mom taught me that way. I started off learning on dpns when I was ten. I started off with socks -- the pattern came from my Mom's head! ahah, our mothers can be so clever!! I did not know that the socks or the dpns were supposed to be difficult to knit with and make. I still have one of those red socks!!
I am glad you will now get the newsletter too!! We knitters seem to be terrible (at times) about reading things -- how many times have we messed up because we missed a line in the pattern instructions?? haha, such is life!! 
You have yourself a Merry Christmas, a Happy New Years and what ever other holiday celebrations you engage in, may they all be safe and memorable!! :thumbup:


----------



## tessycol

Thank You for replies. The wool I was using Super Chunky was not thick enough for the knitting pattern I have ( from a book of patterns ) rico strickidee 15 (www.rico-design.de)
NO 96618.00.00 The pattern is number 09 Top The patterns in book are in several languages. I found that if I used 2 strands of my super chunky wool and knitted largest size Bust 102/107cm on size 15mm needles I got the correct fitting for this top for my grandaughter ( who is size 81/86cm 32/34 chest ) The top illustrated in book is more like a 3/4 length dress. It has an open net like design. I was going to copy picture but thought it would cause copyright problems.My grandaughter was very pleased with it.
I bought book of patterns and my daughter chose wool In future we will shop together so the correct wool is purchased. Could not get wool mentioned in pattern.
Happy New Year to everyone.


----------

